# Chicken Lo Mein



## GA Home Cook (Feb 23, 2014)

Just search the Recipe section for TNT Chicken Lo Mein.  Most everything is from early 2000'ish.  Anyone got a TNT for Chicken Lo Mein?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 23, 2014)

This link will take you to my recipe for vegetable chop suey.  You can easily add some chicken to the mix.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/american-chop-suey-89006-2.html#post1344926

Four posts after mine you will find a recipe for  chop suey/chow mein.  Not sure they're any better than ones that are 10-12 years old, but you decide.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is one I have made many times. I've been using Martin Yan's recipe's for years...since his TV show in the late 70's.
Martin Yan - Yan Can Lo Mein


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 23, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> Just search the Recipe section for TNT Chicken Lo Mein.  Most everything is from early 2000'ish.  Anyone got a TNT for Chicken Lo Mein?




My apologies.  I completely misread your request.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Here is one I have made many times. I've been using Martin Yan's recipe's for years...since his TV show in the late 70's.
> Martin Yan - Yan Can Lo Mein


Thanks for the link. I used to love his show. Do you know if he's still around?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 23, 2014)

This must be the recipe I use since it's the only chicken one in my current files. It says it's by "adapted" which is easier to spell than "anonymous" 


Chicken Lo Mein

2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite sized pieces or thin strips
2 Tbsp. olive or peanut oil 
 1 Tbsp. fresh ginger, peeled and minced 
 1 clove garlic, minced 
 1/2 lb. spaghetti or linguine 
 1 bag frozen stir-fry veggies or fresh vegies including broccoli, spring onion, carrot, peapods, et al  or sliced leftover veggies
 I onion, thin sliced 
 2 Tbsp. hoisin sauce or 1 tsp Tiger sauce
 2 Tbsp. soy sauce 
 1/4 cup chicken broth 
 Splash of rice wine  or sherry
 1 Thai or dried chili pepper, crumbled 
 1 tsp. cornstarch 
 green onion tops, snipped  for garnish 

 Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and cook the noodles according to package directions.

 In a large skillet or wok heat the oil over high heat. Add the ginger and garlic, cook until fragrant or about 2-3 minutes.

 Add the vegetables and cook until crisp tender, remove from pan and set aside. 

 Add the chicken to the pan and cook until done and there is no more pink. 

 While the chicken cooks,   combine the hoisin sauce, soy sauce, wine, chicken broth  and cornstarch in a small bowl.

 Once the chicken is cooked add the veggies back into the pan.

 Drain the noodles and add them to the pan as well. Then pour the sauce over the whole thing and toss to coat.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Feb 24, 2014)

thanks everyone.


----------

